# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " زهره التوليب "  ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

دخولها الى المكان يعطي شعورا بالراحه هادئة في قرارتها ولطيفه في تعليقاتها 
لم يصدر منها يوما ما يغضب الاخرين 
ولها لكلماتها نكه خاصه ووجه اخر 
اقدم لكم وبكل فخر العضوة والمشرفه العامه 

_زهرة التوليب_

----------


## Shift

أولا .. وقبل أي حاجه .. مرحبتين تلاته خمسه .. اتنين وتلاتين ..  بيكي ع الكرسي 

زهره .. انا سعيد لاني هكون أول السائلين ..  :Smile:  
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
أولا منوره الكرسي .. واوعي توقعي حاجه عليه وانتي قاعده كدا 
 :SnipeR (61): 
عندي سؤال مختصر .. أود له اجابه مطوله علي قدر المستطاع .. 
 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):  

من أنتي ؟
 :SnipeR (89):

----------


## ابو العبد

زهرة شو اخبارك؟؟؟


مبسوطة؟؟؟


انا بشرفني اسألك وانا سعيد جدا انك ضيفتنا ...
وبتمنى تكون اجاباتك صريحة وبدون مجاملة اطلاقا... اشرحي اذا ما في غلبة..


اذكر لنا موقف خلاكي فعلا معصبة؟؟

هل انتي ندمانة على شيء؟؟

متى حسيت نفسك ظالمة؟؟؟ (في المنتدى)

بتعرفي تطبخ وشو الاكلات الي انت ماهرة في تحضيرها؟؟؟ وشو احسن اكلة عندك؟؟؟؟

شو بتعنيلك كلمتين الحب و الكره؟؟

شو بتعملي في حالة وجود مشرف ظالم في المنتدى؟؟؟

هل انت مقتنعة بفكرة سلسلة تخيّل .. تخيّل؟؟ خاصتا الجزء (3)؟؟؟

لو حطوك نائبة المدير العام مش برأيك بكون المنتدى افضل؟؟؟ او شو راح تعملي؟؟

مين بتحسي انه بيفهمك اكثر والدك او والدتك؟؟؟ ومين بتحبي اكثر بينهم؟؟؟

شو احسن انجاز وصلتي له؟؟؟

امامك ورقة و بيدك قلم شو بتكتبي؟؟

مين العضو الي نفسك تذبحي؟؟؟

اعطيناك العالم شو بتعملي في؟؟

اذكري خصلة جيدة واخرى سيئة في  هاي الاسماء:

مها

ابو العبد

حسان القضاة

mylife079

مدحت

خالد الجنيدي

محمد العزام

سوسن

عبادة

زهرة التوليب

----------


## دموع الورد

لكي مني اجمل تحيه اختي زهره:

_ما موقفك من ان تفقدي شخص غالي عندك بشكل لم تتوقعيه..؟؟



_هل انتي بنظرك ناجحه ام لا؟؟؟


_بتحبي المنسف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟؟



_هل تري بشخصيتك شيء مميز؟؟؟

بعدين بنكمل...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> دخولها الى المكان يعطي شعورا بالراحه هادئة في قرارتها ولطيفه في تعليقاتها 
> لم يصدر منها يوما ما يغضب الاخرين 
> ولها لكلماتها نكه خاصه ووجه اخر 
> اقدم لكم وبكل فخر العضوة والمشرفه العامه 
> 
> _زهرة التوليب_


شكرا مها :Eh S(2):  خجلتيني
بس الغريب ماحد سأل عن رائي :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا مها خجلتيني
> بس الغريب ماحد سأل عن رائي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ضروري ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> أولا .. وقبل أي حاجه .. مرحبتين تلاته خمسه .. اتنين وتلاتين ..  بيكي ع الكرسي 
> 
> زهره .. انا سعيد لاني هكون أول السائلين ..  
> 
> أولا منوره الكرسي .. واوعي توقعي حاجه عليه وانتي قاعده كدا 
> 
> عندي سؤال مختصر .. أود له اجابه مطوله علي قدر المستطاع .. 
>  
> 
> من أنتي ؟


أهلا بك اخي shift وانا سعيده بالاجابه على اسئلتك

انا زهره التوليب...درست هندسه الميكانيك وتخرجت بتقدير جيد جدا من جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا...والتحقت مباشره ببرنامج الماجستير في الجامعه الاردنيه...مشغوله حاليا بدراستي عن اي موضوع اخر....ابحث عن الاستقرار في حياتي...أحب ان اكون صديقه الكل...اكره واتضايق جدا اذا شعرت باني سببت الحزن لاحدهم وبالاخص اذا كان لايعرف زهره..لانه عندها ستأخذه الظنون...أنا انسانه مؤمنه بالله لابعد الحدود وثقتي بالله كبيره...واثقه من نفسي..ينعتني البعض بالغرور..عندي حكمتين بالحياه هي قوله تعالى:
 { ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ }فصلت34

 {لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ }الحديد23

----------


## Shift

> أهلا بك اخي shift وانا سعيده بالاجابه على اسئلتك
> 
> انا زهره التوليب...درست هندسه الميكانيك وتخرجت بتقدير جيد جدا من جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا...والتحقت مباشره ببرنامج الماجستير في الجامعه الاردنيه...مشغوله حاليا بدراستي عن اي موضوع اخر....ابحث عن الاستقرار في حياتي...أحب ان اكون صديقه الكل...اكره واتضايق جدا اذا شعرت باني سببت الحزن لاحدهم وبالاخص اذا كان لايعرف زهره..لانه عندها ستأخذه الظنون...أنا انسانه مؤمنه بالله لابعد الحدود وثقتي بالله كبيره...واثقه من نفسي..ينعتني البعض بالغرور..عندي حكمتين بالحياه هي قوله تعالى:
>  { ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ }فصلت34
> 
>  {لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ }الحديد23



اولا .. هو سؤال واحد .. 
ثانيا .. أحب أسجل اعجابي باسلوبك في الرد ..
ثالثا .. إجابه ممتازه .. في الصميم .. 
وهو دا اللي انا كنت عاوز اعرفه ... انتي ازاي شايفاكي  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا حاليا ما عندي اسئله اطرحها 

بس ان شاء الله الي عوده ب مجموعه من الاسئله 

و يا اخت زهرة التوليب انا بشكرك على تواصلك الدائم في المنتدى 

و ان شاء الله ما ح يثقل دمه ب الاسئله عليكي 

لي عوده

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهرة شو اخبارك؟؟؟
> 
> الحمد لله بخير
> 
> مبسوطة؟؟؟
> 
> اكيد
> انا بشرفني اسألك وانا سعيد جدا انك ضيفتنا ...
> وبتمنى تكون اجاباتك صريحة وبدون مجاملة اطلاقا... اشرحي اذا ما في غلبة..
> ...



مشكور يا ابو العبد ومنور الصفحه :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لكي مني اجمل تحيه اختي زهره:
> اهلا بالمتميزه
> _ما موقفك من ان تفقدي شخص غالي عندك بشكل لم تتوقعيه..؟؟
> 
> فقدان شخص غالي بلا شك يترك اثر لايمحوه الا الزمن...والزمن الطويل...انا شخصيا  لاأنسى الجرح بسهوله وأتذكره دائما وأبكي كلما احتجت اليه
> 
> _هل انتي بنظرك ناجحه ام لا؟؟؟
> 
> نعم..أعتقد انني ناجحه الى الان..لكني لم احقق انجازا افخر به
> ...


مرحبا بك متى شئتي  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انا حاليا ما عندي اسئله اطرحها 
> 
> بس ان شاء الله الي عوده ب مجموعه من الاسئله 
> 
> و يا اخت زهرة التوليب انا بشكرك على تواصلك الدائم في المنتدى 
> 
> و ان شاء الله ما ح يثقل دمه ب الاسئله عليكي 
> 
> لي عوده


مرحبا بك معاذ متى شئت..ومرحبا بالجميع..ولهم ما شائو...مافيش تقل دم :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

مش ناوية تحلي مشكلة ردودك المكررة؟؟
لانها بتجلطني كثير

ما بدي اقلك احذفي القديمات لانه نص مشاركاتك بروح :Db465236ff: 
على القليلة المشاركات الجاية؟؟


باذنه تعالى لي عودة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مش ناوية تحلي مشكلة ردودك المكررة؟؟
> لانها بتجلطني كثير
> 
> ما بدي اقلك احذفي القديمات لانه نص مشاركاتك بروح
> على القليلة المشاركات الجاية؟؟
> 
> 
> باذنه تعالى لي عودة



 :Eh S(2):  اهلا عباده...المشكله بتصير معي ومع مها بس..وحلها عند حسان مش عندي...بعدين دايما بشطب الرد التاني :Cry2: ...حرام عليك :SnipeR (30): 
بانتظار عودتك :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اولا .. هو سؤال واحد .. 
> ثانيا .. أحب أسجل اعجابي باسلوبك في الرد ..
> ثالثا .. إجابه ممتازه .. في الصميم .. 
> وهو دا اللي انا كنت عاوز اعرفه ... انتي ازاي شايفاكي


شكرا لك اخي شيفت..تشرفت بوجودك :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_100  اهلا وسهلا 



نور المنتدى العام 

جهزي حالك ..._

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أختي زهرة التوليب أنا ما عندي أسئله إلك لحد الآن

بس حبيت أرحب فيكي   لأنو مو معقول تجلسي على كرسي الاعتراف وما نرحب فيكي

أهلا وسهلا بالمشرفه العامه*  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي زهرة بكرسي الاعتراف وبصراحة انا اكثر انسان ارتحت معاه بالمنتدى هو انتي يمكن اسئلة حاليا ما فيه عندي بس بالمستقبل انشاء الله رح يكون حتى بموقف غير كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _100  اهلا وسهلا 
> 
> 
> 
> نور المنتدى العام 
> 
> جهزي حالك ..._


 يا 100 اهلا وسهلا بغسان :SnipeR (30): ...بانتظارك :Smile: 




> *أختي زهرة التوليب أنا ما عندي أسئله إلك لحد الآن
> 
> بس حبيت أرحب فيكي   لأنو مو معقول تجلسي على كرسي الاعتراف وما نرحب فيكي
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بالمشرفه العامه*



نورت المكان يا عقرب...100 اهلا وسهلا فيك...وكلك زوق :Smile: 




> اهلا وسهلا فيكي زهرة بكرسي الاعتراف وبصراحة انا اكثر انسان ارتحت معاه بالمنتدى هو انتي يمكن اسئلة حاليا ما فيه عندي بس بالمستقبل انشاء الله رح يكون حتى بموقف غير كرسي الاعتراف



اهلا فيك يامحمد..وبشرفني اكون اخت الك وتكون اخ الي دائما وابدا :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين الاسئلة بدنا طس  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

طيب زهرة اول شي شو بتعنيلك كلمة الامل بالحياة ؟ 
وثاني شي ليش بنسالك وشو الهدف من السؤال الك يعني كرسي الاعتراف اللي عاملينه بشو بفيد المنتدى ؟

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلا بمشرفتنا المميزة زهرة التوليب على كرسي الاعتراف 

شخصية فعلا مميزة و نحتاج إلى التعرف عليها أكثر بحكم فكرها النير 

و جهودها الرائعة في هذا المنتدى 

أتمنى لك جلسة طيبة و مريحة 

و أبدأ في أسئلتي البسيطة لك 

و التي أرجو بها التعرف على شخصيتك أكثر 

بداية عرفتنا عن شخصيتك بدراستك و مكان إقامتك ربما 

لكننا لم نتعرف للآن عن زهرة كشخصية فريدة 

ـ فهل برأيك يقاس الإنسان بمستواه الدراسي ؟؟؟

ـ في كل الحالات، هلا أخبرتنا عن شخصيتك، اهتماماتك، هوياتك، 

باختصار زهرة من تكون بمنظور إنساني و ليس بمنظور شهادات جامعية 

لكل شخص هدف في هذه الحياة، سواء سعى إلى تحقيقه أم اكتفى بالأحلام 

ـ فما هو هدفك في الحياة و ما الذي تبذلينه للوصول إلى هدفك ؟؟؟

قلت في أحد ردودك أنك تطمحين إلى الاستقرار، 

ـ فما مفهوم الاستقرار بوجهة نظر زهرة ؟؟

هنالك أناس يعيشون من أجل فكرة، و آخرون يموتون فداء لفكرة، 

و غيرهم من يطعن الأفكار ليعيش و يبرز ...

ـ فمن أنت بينهم سيدتي و ما هي الفكرة البارزة في حياتك ؟؟؟

يقولون إن الإنسان الذي يزرع الفرح هو في الداخل إنسان حزين 

ـ ما رأيك في هذه المقولة و هل تنطبق عليك ؟؟

نحن أمة اقرأ، فهل منا الذي يقرأ ؟؟ 

ـ حملة ذاع صيتها في فترة معينة، هل كان لها تأثير عليك 

بتعبير أصح، هل تقرأ زهرة غير كتبها الدراسية ؟؟

و ما هي المجالات التي تهتمين بها في مجال الكتب 

و من هو كاتبك المفضل إن وجد ... 

ـ هل الحاصل على الشهادات الجامعية العالية هو إنسان مثقف برأيك ؟؟

و ما هي معايير اعتبار شخص ما مثقفا ؟؟ هذا طبعا من وجهة نظرك الشخصية 

عذرا على الإطالة سيدتي 

قد أراك في فرصة أخرى 

دمت بود*

----------


## مدحت

زهرة :Bl (35): 

1000000000000اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا زهرة على كرسي الاعتراف والل من زمان بدي اياكي هون على الكرسي بس ما رح اسئلك هسا  عندي اللك طحشة اسئلة بس مو هلا بعدين هلا بس ترحيب لما تهدي شوي بسئالك على شان ارد اعصبك :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> أهلا بمشرفتنا المميزة زهرة التوليب على كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> شخصية فعلا مميزة و نحتاج إلى التعرف عليها أكثر بحكم فكرها النير 
> 
> و جهودها الرائعة في هذا المنتدى 
> ...


دمت بود  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> طيب زهرة اول شي شو بتعنيلك كلمة الامل بالحياة ؟ 
> وثاني شي ليش بنسالك وشو الهدف من السؤال الك يعني كرسي الاعتراف اللي عاملينه بشو بفيد المنتدى ؟


اهلا بك اخي محمد مره اخرى..الامل هي كلمه السر لنجاح الحياه..الانسان بلا امل هو انسان بلا دافع...والانسان بلا دافع هو انسان معدم...

اخي الكرسي وجد ليتعرف الاعضاء على شخصيه بعضهم البعض ضمن مجال معين..أن ارادو





> زهرة
> 
> 1000000000000اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا زهرة على كرسي الاعتراف والل من زمان بدي اياكي هون على الكرسي بس ما رح اسئلك هسا  عندي اللك طحشة اسئلة بس مو هلا بعدين هلا بس ترحيب لما تهدي شوي بسئالك على شان ارد اعصبك



اهلا وسهلا مدحت..يا 100 مرحبا...الله يسعدك اجلهم لبكره...تعبت اليوم :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

كيفك زهرة مبروك الكرسي

لحقي علي اسئله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كيفك زهرة مبروك الكرسي
> 
> لحقي علي اسئله



اهلا محمد...قبل شوي كنت كويسه...
بانتظارك

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك زهرة المنتدى

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك زهرة الكرسي

بحب اسئلك كم سؤال 

الاسئله كتيره بس بدي اختصر شوي اليوم

السؤال الاول

ماذا تعلمت زهرة من الحياة ؟؟

وما شعارها ؟؟

جاوبي بسرعة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

*أهلا بزهرة التوليب على كرسي الاعتراف   .... وبعتذر عن التعطيل إلي صار بكرسي الاعتراف بس صار عندي اشويت ظروف >>(سامع يا أبو العبد ) 

وبعتذر عن الاسئلة الي ما جاوبت عليها ... بس حكتلي مها بعد ما تخلص زهرة برجع اجاوب عيهم  إن شاء الله 

مرة جديدة أهلا بزهرة ...*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الف مبروك زهرة الكرسي
> 
> بحب اسئلك كم سؤال 
> 
> الاسئله كتيره بس بدي اختصر شوي اليوم
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> ماذا تعلمت زهرة من الحياة ؟؟
> ...



الله يبارك فيك يامحمد... بس الموضوع مابحتاج مباركه :Db465236ff: 
الحياه مدرسه يا اخي...اتعلم منها كل يوم شئ جديد...فلا استطيع حصر ماذا تعلمت

اما شعاري او حكمتي بالحياه ذكرته سابقا وهو:




> .عندي حكمتين بالحياه هي قوله تعالى:
> { ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ }فصلت34
> 
> {لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ }الحديد23


مشكور محمد...واهلا بك دائما

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *أهلا بزهرة التوليب على كرسي الاعتراف   .... وبعتذر عن التعطيل إلي صار بكرسي الاعتراف بس صار عندي اشويت ظروف >>(سامع يا أبو العبد ) 
> 
> وبعتذر عن الاسئلة الي ما جاوبت عليها ... بس حكتلي مها بعد ما تخلص زهرة برجع اجاوب عيهم  إن شاء الله 
> 
> مرة جديدة أهلا بزهرة ...*



أهلا بك عزيزتي...ونتمى تكون ظروف خير...وبانتظار عودتك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مرحبا ممكن سؤال ليش صورة توقيعي ما بتظهر ليش؟؟؟
بس بسرعة الله يعطيكي العافية .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مرحبا اخت زهرة 

بعد غياب رجعنالك بعدد من الاسئله الخفيفه و اللطيفه و القليله ايضا 


 أول سؤال :   كيف عرفتي عن المنتدى (( من خلال من تعرفتي على المنتدى .. ))

 ثاني سؤال :      و ما هو افضل موضوع في المنتدى بحسب رأيك 

 ثالث سؤال :   و ما هي طموحاتك المستقبليه لأكمال الدراسه 

رابع سؤال :   ما هي الوظيفه التي كنت تحلمين بها منذ الصغر 


خامس سؤال :  كم من الوقت تقضين و انتي على الشبكة العنكبوتيه 

سادس سؤال :  انا تعبت من الاسئله وصار دورك تجاوبي   

*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مرحبا زهره بس سؤال ..... اذا اتقدملك الان رجل معين بقصد الزواج....ايش هي الصفات اللي بتحبي تكون موجودة فيه واذا مش موجودة فيو ما بتقبلي الزواج منو

----------


## ساره

مرحبا زهره التوليب ..

1-كيف تعرفتي على منتديات الحصن ؟

2- تغيرت نظرتك للمنتدى لما انتقلتي لمنصب المشرفه العامه ؟ المسؤوليه غيرت بطبيعه تعاملك مع اعضاء المنتدى ؟


3- لماذا اخترتي  الاسم المستعار .. زهره التوليب ..؟؟


4- رايك بالعنف الاسري .. و العقاب البدني ..؟؟


5- ماذا تحب زهرة التوليب من مناظر الطبيعة ..؟؟


6- اذا اعطيتك تذكر سفر بطائرة .. أين تذهبين ..؟؟



7- ما هي اشهر اكلة تحبنها .. و تجيدي عاملها ..؟؟




وبكفي لهلا  :Smile:  

بي .اس .. اجاباتك احلى من بعض ..ومبسوطه تعرفنا عليك اكتر  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

زهره التوليب  نور الكرسي .. :SnipeR (62): 

كم سؤال ما رح طول عليك  :SnipeR (94): 

س1 : عرفي عن نفسك بثلاث كلمات !

س2 : *كيفك ؟؟؟*

س3 : متى تشعر زهره التوليب بالوحدة ؟

س4 : لمن ترتاح زهره التوليب في منتديات الحصن  ؟

س5 : مـن أول شـخـص تـلـجـأين لـه لـو تـعـرضـت لـمـشـكـلـة ويـعـتـبـر بـئـر اسـرارك  في حياتك الخاصه وفي المنتدى ؟؟

س6 : من أكثر شخص له تأثير على سلوكيات زهره التوليب ؟

س7 : أول ما تدخلي المنتدى أول 3 أعضاء تبحثي عن مشاركاتهم (بصراحه) ؟

س8 : ماذا تفعلين ,, وبماذا تفكرين عندما تكوني وحدك ؟

س9 : شو الصفة الحلوة الي فيك و تفتخري فيها ؟

س10 : اين تحب ان تقضي زهره التوليب اوقات فراغها ؟

س11 : ما هي الصفة التي تحبي أن تكون فيك ؟ والصفه التي لا تحبينها في نفسك ؟

س12 : متى تحس زهره التوليب بالراحة <<<<< لا تحكي اذا انتهيت من كرسي الاعتراف  :SnipeR (30): 

س13 : ماهي العقبه التي تتمني انها تبتعد عن حياتك ؟؟

س14 : ما هي الخطوط الحمراء في حياتك التي  لا تحب ولا تسمح بأن يتعداها أحـــد ؟؟

س15 : متى تكون زهره التوليب :


** طفله


** أنانيه


** فضوليه


** غيوره


س17 ..اعطينا رأيك ب :

حلا

ساره


حسان


مها


saousana


معاذ القرعان


احمد الزعبي 


خالد الجنيدي


ايات قاسم 


غسان


عمار



shift


محمد القسايمة


اكس مان
وبش

وشكرا مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نورتي زهرتنا

السؤال الي دائماً شاغل بالي هو 

شو اسمك الكامل؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرحبا ممكن سؤال ليش صورة توقيعي ما بتظهر ليش؟؟؟
> بس بسرعة الله يعطيكي العافية .



أهلا بك
قبل اضافه الرد تأكد من ان الخيار"عرض توقيعك في المشاركة" مفعل

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *مرحبا اخت زهرة 
> 
> بعد غياب رجعنالك بعدد من الاسئله الخفيفه و اللطيفه و القليله ايضا 
> 100 اهلا وسهلا
> 
>  أول سؤال :   كيف عرفتي عن المنتدى (( من خلال من تعرفتي على المنتدى .. ))
> 
> بالصدفه
> 
> ...



أهلا بك وشكرا لمشاركتك  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرحبا زهره بس سؤال ..... اذا اتقدملك الان رجل معين بقصد الزواج....ايش هي الصفات اللي بتحبي تكون موجودة فيه واذا مش موجودة فيو ما بتقبلي الزواج منو



الموضوع مش سهل ..والصفات كثيره لكن اهمها:
ان يخاف الله ويصلي
كريم
طموح
مستقل
مخلص ومابحب النسوان

الشكل كمان مهم بس مش اساسي :Db465236ff: 
وفي شغلات كتير بس انا ذكرت الاهم بالنسبه لي
شكرا لمرورك بزاويتي با احمد ..واهلا وسهلا فيك دائما

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرحبا زهره التوليب ..
> 
> 
> اهلا بك عزيزتي
> 1-كيف تعرفتي على منتديات الحصن ؟
> 
> بالصدفه
> 
> 2- تغيرت نظرتك للمنتدى لما انتقلتي لمنصب المشرفه العامه ؟ المسؤوليه غيرت بطبيعه تعاملك مع اعضاء المنتدى ؟
> ...


سعيده جدا بمرورك عزيزتي..ويشرفني الاجابه على اسألتك

----------


## ابن الاردن

مرحبا زهرة :::::::::::::
من اي زاوية تنظري فيها الى الامور:::
مثلا اذا طلب منكي شاب التعارف بشكل لبق ومهذب ::::::::
يعني دائما متعصبة ولا تأخذي الامور بهدوء..............

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهره التوليب  نور الكرسي ..
> الكرسي نور بوجودك عزيزتي.,.اهلا وسهلا بك
> كم سؤال ما رح طول عليك 
> 
> س1 : عرفي عن نفسك بثلاث كلمات !
> 
> طيبه القلب...صادقه...جريئه...
> من مدح نفسه فهو كاذب..بس انا هيك بحس حالي ومعظم مشاكلي من هاي الصفات
> 
> ...


العفو عزيزتي...واشكرك بحراره على الاسئله فقد كان لها نكهه اخرى..تدل على شخصيتك الرائعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرحبا زهرة :::::::::::::
> من اي زاوية تنظري فيها الى الامور:::
> مثلا اذا طلب منكي شاب التعارف بشكل لبق ومهذب ::::::::
> يعني دائما متعصبة ولا تأخذي الامور بهدوء..............


اهلا بك اخي ابن الاردن...بس لاتزعل من ردي :Db465236ff: 
لا اسمي المبدأ تعصب...انا فتاه متدينه..ولا اقبل بالعلاقات مع الجنس الاخر...
اعتقد جوابي كفايه
شكرا لمرورك..نور المكان :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> نورتي زهرتنا
> 
> السؤال الي دائماً شاغل بالي هو 
> 
> شو اسمك الكامل؟



اهلا بك خالد...نورت الصفحه بوجودك
بس عندي طلب صغير...ياريت تغير السؤال... :Db465236ff: 
حابه احكي كلمه..عدم تعريفي بنفسي مش ضعف..ولا خوف..لانني انسانه واثقه من نفسي لابعد حد...ولاهو تقليل من شان الاخوه والاخوات في المنتدى..لكن هذا مبدأ وعندي اسبابي..واعتقد في كثير حوادث بتصير..بتدل على صحه مبدأي

----------


## ابن الاردن

> اهلا بك اخي ابن الاردن...بس لاتزعل من ردي
> لا اسمي المبدأ تعصب...انا فتاه متدينه..ولا اقبل بالعلاقات مع الجنس الاخر...
> اعتقد جوابي كفايه
> شكرا لمرورك..نور المكان


شكرا لجوابك بشكل صريح والنور نورك :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## Shift

> shift: لا اعرفه كثيرا..اعتقد انه انسان مجامل وظريف


 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  ضيفي علي ذلك اني مثير للمشاكل  :SnipeR (20): 
 :SnipeR (90):  :Eh S(20):  :SnipeR (98): 
 :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ضيفي علي ذلك اني مثير للمشاكل


 :SnipeR (52):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ضيفي علي ذلك اني مثير للمشاكل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

1- هل انتِ تفعل ماتقوليه هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدميه لمن؟

3- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4- ماذا ستكتبي لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟

5- اذا اردتي ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

6- من ستختاري ليمسح دموعك ؟

7- لو خيروكي بين حبيبكي وبين اعز صديق فمن تختارين؟

8- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟

9- من يسكن قلبك؟

10- هل تعتقدي ان حظك سيئ؟

11- هل تدخلي الشات ؟

12- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

13- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقوليها ؟

14- (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟

15- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقوليها ؟

16- متى اخر مره بكيتي؟

17- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورهيها ؟

19- هل انتِ راضيه عن نفسك ؟

20- بماذا تقر وتعترفي أمامنا الان ؟

21- اغمض عينيكي دقيقة لو سمحتي , ماذا خطر على بالك وانتي مغمضه العينين ؟

22- هل تؤيدي الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

23- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحبين ؟

24- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب وكيف ؟


25- هل تعترفي بشيء اسمه الاخوه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


26- هل كنتي السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟
27- هل انتي مدمنه تفكير؟

28- من هو اكثر شخص تفكري فيه؟

29- اذا تم تعيينك ملكه لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذينه ؟

30- هل تكرهين شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟

31- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

32- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيكي لتأخذي عنه انطباع ؟؟


33- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجبي به ؟

34- اذا احببتي شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعلي ؟؟

35- حكمة تؤمني بها جدا؟؟


كلمه توجهيها لكل من التاليه :

1-حسان
2-زهره التوليب
3-مها
4-سوسن
5-محمد قسايمه
6-انا :Smile: 
7-عباده
8-سرور
9-ايات
10-معاذ القرعان
11-معاذ ملحم
12-غسان
13-زهرة النرجس

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا اهلا بزهرة التوليييييييب...


اول شي كيفك اليوم؟


شو بتعني الك كلمة حقد...؟

مين الأشخاص اللي كنتي ماخذة عنهم فكرة غلط بالمنتدى ....وبعدين اكتشفتي حالك انك تسرعتي؟

كم مرة بكيتي بااخر شهر...؟

شو اللون المفضل عندك....؟

احلى فلم حضرتيه؟

شو نووع كمبيوترك؟

اكتر اكلة بتحبيها؟

لو كنت بعلاقة حب مع شخص...وفجاة اجى هالشخص ..وحكالك انا بطلت احبك....وعم بحكي مع غيرك..." بين قوسين ...بديش اياكي " ؟؟ هل رح تحقدي على الشباب ...شو رح يكون موقفك منو ..ومن جنس الشباب؟

كلمة بتحكيها لأمك.....ولابوكي " كل واحد  لحااالووو"

كم واحد حكالك انو اسلوووبك اروع اسلوب بكل اعضاء المنتدى.....؟

لو حد اجى عليكي ...وحكالك ...هالكلمات شو ردك رح يكون
1) بحبك.
2) بكرهك.
3) لا تحكي معي 
4) انسيني
5) وداعا وليس الى اللقاء


لو انت غلطتي بحق حد لا سمح الله ... وبدكيش تعترفي بخطأك ....اجا عليكي ...وحكالك هالكلمة ...
شو رح تأثر فيكي
الكلمة ...

" الله لا يسامحني اذا بسامحك..."


اخر سؤال...:
اي كلمة بخاطرك تحكيها للأعضاء التالية:

- حسان
- مها
- احمد الزعبي
- انسياب اليراع
- مغرورة بس معذورة
- جنتل مان
- عبادة
- ابن الاردن
- معاذ ملحم
- خالد الجنيدي
- ايات قاسم
- محمد القسايمة
- حلا
- عطووفتي : مهدي شطناوي :Icon15: 
- العقرب


واخيرا شكرا الك.... الاسئلة كتيرة.... لو خطر ببالي كمان .... رح أسألك ....

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اهلا بك خالد...نورت الصفحه بوجودك
> بس عندي طلب صغير...ياريت تغير السؤال...
> حابه احكي كلمه..عدم تعريفي بنفسي مش ضعف..ولا خوف..لانني انسانه واثقه من نفسي لابعد حد...ولاهو تقليل من شان الاخوه والاخوات في المنتدى..لكن هذا مبدأ وعندي اسبابي..واعتقد في كثير حوادث بتصير..بتدل على صحه مبدأي


 انتِ تمتلكين الحق في عدم الأجابه أخت زهرة التوليب :Icon31:

----------


## بسبوس

السلا م عليكم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 1- هل انتِ تفعل ماتقوليه هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> على الاغلب
> 2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدميه لمن؟
> لنفسي
> 3- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
> ألوم نفسي لاني اخترت الشخص الخطأ
> 4- ماذا ستكتبي لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟
> انا ببساطه انسنانه عاديه تحاول ان تطور من نفسها منذ ان كانت طفله الى هذا اليوم
> 5- اذا اردتي ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
> ...


شكرا عمار على مرورك في صفحتي ..نورت الصفحه :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> السلا م عليكم


وعليكم السلام :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انتِ تمتلكين الحق في عدم الأجابه أخت زهرة التوليب


شكرا لتفهمك ياخالد :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

زهرة ليش يتكرهيني ؟؟؟




































































































































































































































 :Db465236ff: 
لو حد سالك هيك وانت جد يتكرهي  شو بكون موقفك بتحكيله ليش ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اهلا اهلا بزهرة التوليييييييب...
> اهلا بك مهدي..منور الزاويه
> 
> اول شي كيفك اليوم؟
> تعبانه والحمد لله
> 
> شو بتعني الك كلمة حقد...؟
> مرض خطير يجب استئصاله من النفس ومابقبل يسكن فيي
> مين الأشخاص اللي كنتي ماخذة عنهم فكرة غلط بالمنتدى ....وبعدين اكتشفتي حالك انك تسرعتي؟
> ...


اهلا بك دائما..وبشرفني اجاوبك في اي وقت :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهرة ليش يتكرهيني ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مها :SnipeR (30):  فكرتك بتحكي جد :Eh S(2): .....بصراحه موقف سئ...رح اكذب اكيدواحاول اثبت العكس..وبعدين رح اراجع نفسي  واصلح الي بيني وبينه وانسى الكره لانه بغيض بياذيني قبل ماياذي غيري...و على الاقل مايظهر على تصرفاتي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا عمار على مرورك في صفحتي ..نورت الصفحه


العفو زهره وشكرا لاجابتك... :Bl (3):

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا من جديد زهره

كيفك؟؟


شو مزجك؟؟؟


_ هل انتي من الناس التي تعتبري ان الصداقه الحقيقه مهمه جدا في الحياه؟؟


_ما اكثر شي تهتمي به في نفسك؟؟؟


_هل انتي من النوع الذي يعتبر اخته او اخوه صديقا له؟؟


_ما النصيحه التي تقديمها لي؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرحبا من جديد زهره
> 
> أهلا بك عزيزتي
> كيفك؟؟
> 
> الحمد لله
> 
> شو مزاجك؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اهلا بك عزيزتي دوما :Smile:

----------


## diyaomari

> _ما النصيحه التي تقديمها لي؟؟؟
> انتبهي من الاصدقاء..فليس كل مايلمع ذهبا..لأن البعض اذا تعرض للاذى ولو دون قصد يتحول الى وحش كاسر وينكر كل الود والعشره ويطعنك في قلبك ويستخدم اسرارك ضدك...فانتهبي من الصديق


لا يا شيخة من وين متعلمة هالحكي :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اهلا بك عزيزتي دوما


شكرا على الردود زهره

----------


## دموع الورد

> لا يا شيخة من وين متعلمة هالحكي


انا بثق بزهره كتير وراح اخود بحكيها

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لا يا شيخة من وين متعلمة هالحكي


من الدنيا :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انا بثق بزهره كتير وراح اخود بحكيها


تسلميلي حبيبتي :Eh S(2):

----------


## السلطان بشار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الاخت زهره التوليب 

انا على قول المثل مالي بالقصر ::::::: الخ  
لدي بعض الاسئله  اتمنى الاجابه عليها 

1:-  من خلال احد المواضيع التي  تقابلنا بها تبادر  لذهني فورا انك تميلين الى الهروب ولا تحبين المواجهه مهما كان الثمن  ما مدى  سلامه نقاء الصوره التي تبادرت لذهني ؟


2:- هل تميلين الى اختيار الانطباع الاول للاعتماد على التعامل مع الشخص ...ام تستمرين بالتعامل معه بشكل محدود لحين اخذ الصوره المتكامله عنه ...ام ان التعامل يكون بشكل  دائم بفس الصوره  مهما حدث (( القصد هنا بالمنتدى وليس الواقع))؟

3:- لو علمت ان احدا هاجمك بموضوع ما  قاصدا الانتقاد البناء  فهل ستحذفين الموضوع 
ام ستغلقينه ام ستتركيه  ؟؟؟

4:-  هل انت من النوع الذي ياخذ نفسا عميقا  قل الرد  على شخص خالفك بالراي 
ام ان ردك يأتي فورا وبدون اي  تفكير ؟؟




اعذريني على اطاله اسالتي  وشكرا لك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> الاخت زهره التوليب 
> 
> انا على قول المثل مالي بالقصر ::::::: الخ  
> لدي بعض الاسئله  اتمنى الاجابه عليها 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا بك اخي اليوم وغدا وفي كل وقت :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

*الاخوه الاعزاء...دوري في الكرسي سينتهي الليله..فاذا كان لدى احدكم اي سؤال فليتفضل*

----------


## saousana

> *الاخوه الاعزاء...دوري في الكرسي سينتهي الليله..فاذا كان لدى احدكم اي سؤال فليتفضل*


زهرة يا زهرة 
ومع اني ما كتبتلك ولا سؤال بس انا متابعة للاسئلة منيح كثير 
ومتابعة للاجابات 
سبب امتناعي عن السؤال اني بكره الفضول 
بس انتي كفيتي ووفيتي 
ولو انه انا فضولي رح يتقلني على جواب سؤال 
بس مكانه مش على كرسي الاعتراف 
موفقة 
وخلينا نشوف مين رح يكون الضحية التالية على كرسي الاعتراف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

عندي احلى سؤال لاحسن مشرفة عامة...
سؤالي هو..

حاليا زهرة شارفت على الحصول على درجة الماجستير...
وفرضا اتى ابن الحلال وطلب ايديك...
السؤال هل زهرة راح توافق على الزواج او راح ترفض بسبب الدراسة...
و الرجل الي تقدم لك كان زي ما بدك في كل شيء...

وانت عارفه كم من الوقت راح يأخذ موضوع الخطبة والزواج...

على فكرة السؤال زنخ مع اني انا الي كاتبه...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شو اكتر كلمة بتحبي تنحكالك .... لما تكوني .....

- مريضة 

- زعلانه

- معصبة

- بتحبي

-بتكرهي

- بتعيطي

- بتضحكي

- سرحانة

- ندمانة

- خسرانة شي



شو بتحبي تكوني بين صحباتك........؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> زهرة يا زهرة 
> ومع اني ما كتبتلك ولا سؤال بس انا متابعة للاسئلة منيح كثير 
> ومتابعة للاجابات 
> سبب امتناعي عن السؤال اني بكره الفضول 
> بس انتي كفيتي ووفيتي 
> ولو انه انا فضولي رح يتقلني على جواب سؤال 
> بس مكانه مش على كرسي الاعتراف 
> موفقة 
> وخلينا نشوف مين رح يكون الضحية التالية على كرسي الاعتراف



دخيلو المش فضولي :Db465236ff: 
اهلا بك عزيزتي...والضحيه الجديده رح يكون مفاجأه :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عندي احلى سؤال لاحسن مشرفة عامة...
> سؤالي هو..
> 
> حاليا زهرة شارفت على الحصول على درجة الماجستير...
> وفرضا اتى ابن الحلال وطلب ايديك...
> السؤال هل زهرة راح توافق على الزواج او راح ترفض بسبب الدراسة...
> و الرجل الي تقدم لك كان زي ما بدك في كل شيء...
> 
> وانت عارفه كم من الوقت راح يأخذ موضوع الخطبة والزواج...
> ...



في وضعي الحالي..اذا وجدت الرجل المناسب..لن اتردد لحظه
وسؤالك عادي ومش زنخ :Db465236ff:  اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شو اكتر كلمة بتحبي تنحكالك .... لما تكوني .....
> 
> - مريضة : بحب الدعاء
> 
> - زعلانه: كلمه حلوه
> 
> - معصبة : مابحب حد يحكي معي وانا معصبه
> 
> - بتحبي: والله صعب اجاوب
> ...



شكرا عالاسئله الحلوه يامهدي :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مسا الخير زهرة 
حابب اسأل سؤالين خفيفات 
لانه ما بعرفك بس عشان اخر ليله الك هون
 كيفك ؟؟


وياريت تحكيلنا رايك بالمنتدى بصراحه؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مسا الخير زهرة 
> حابب اسأل سؤالين خفيفات 
> لانه ما بعرفك بس عشان اخر ليله الك هون
>  كيفك ؟؟
> 
> 
> وياريت تحكيلنا رايك بالمنتدى بصراحه؟؟


أهلا بك جنتل مان...منور الصفحه
انا الحمد لله بنعمه من الله وفضل
والمنتدى انا بحبه كتير ومتعلقه فيه وبشوفه ممتاز...بس الامر لايخلو من بعض المنغصات..ومافي شي كامل الكمال لله
شكرا لمرورك الحلو :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا زهرة

----------


## diyaomari

> تسلميلي حبيبتي


اه ولّـا البنت بتحن للي مثلها
وانا طلعت صفر على الشمال :Copy Of Az3ar: 

ههههههههههه :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

انا معك مش ضدك في الي حكيتيه

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

الاخوه الاعزاء...دوري في الكرسي سينتهي الليله..فاذا كان لدى احدكم اي سؤال فليتفضل 



 اكيد هالحكي ما رح يصير ... لسى ما حدا سألك ..._

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> 
>  اكيد هالحكي ما رح يصير ... لسى ما حدا سألك ..._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*



انا ما سئلتك ولا سؤال زهرة 
علشان شفت الضغط عليكي ماشاء الله مش ملحقة
وحزنت عليكي .

انا متابع كل الاسئلة والاجوبة .

بس الي استفسار بسيط  !!!!

مين راح يكون على الكرسي بعدك ؟
*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اه ولّـا البنت بتحن للي مثلها
> وانا طلعت صفر على الشمال
> 
> ههههههههههه 
> 
> انا معك مش ضدك في الي حكيتيه



 :Db465236ff:  ولو انت ال BOSS  ياضياء





> _
> 
> 
>  اكيد هالحكي ما رح يصير ... لسى ما حدا سألك ..._


انت ما دخلك..الطبخه قربت تستوي  :Db465236ff:  




> *
> 
> 
> 
> انا ما سئلتك ولا سؤال زهرة 
> علشان شفت الضغط عليكي ماشاء الله مش ملحقة
> وحزنت عليكي .
> 
> انا متابع كل الاسئلة والاجوبة .
> ...



اهلا بك ربيع...خليها مفاجأه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اه عند سؤال...

دخلك ليش مستعجله ؟؟؟ لسا ما صار الك اسبوع :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اه عند سؤال...
> 
> دخلك ليش مستعجله ؟؟؟ لسا ما صار الك اسبوع


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  والله تعبت :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والله تعبت


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

_زهرة التوليب 

اعرف عنك الكثير ... على الرغم من انني لا اعرف اسمك حتى .. 


زهرة التوليب ... 

اسئلة سئلتها لايات من قبل ... صاروا الك مع شوية اضافات 

اسئلة عامة بداية : 

1- ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكيها كما تريدين؟؟ .. 

2- الصداقة .. هل هي عامل اساسي في حياتك .. وهل تؤثر فيك وبقراراتك بدرجة كبيرة ..

3- الحب ... بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟ حدثيني عنه قليلا ... 

4- مواصفات فارس الاحلام ... ؟؟؟؟ 

5- الماستر ... وبعدين ؟؟؟ شو مخططاتك 




السؤال الثاني 

سؤال اعتيادي .. انتي رئيسة الوزراء ومطلوب منك تشكيل الحكومة .. مين همه الاعضاء واي وزارات بتسلميهم 


السؤال الثالث 

اختاري 10 اعضاء من المنتدى واكتبي بجنب كل عضو اخترتيه وصف .. ملاحظة .. لقب .. الي بدك اياه 


السؤال الرابع 

((اسئلة خفيفة ))

1-  بتلبسي نظارات؟؟؟

2- بتكتي  باليمين ولا اليسار ؟؟

3- شو نوع موبايلك ؟؟؟  

4- شو اول كلمه بتقوليها لما تصحي من النوم 

5- ايهما تفضلين الشتاء ام الصيف 

6-لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتب عليها

7-شخص ما بتحكيلو لأ لو شو ما حكي او عمل ؟؟ مين ؟؟؟ 

5- متى يقتلكِ الفضول ؟

6- اكتبي احلى مسج عندك ؟

7-ما هو اكثر موقف بكاك في حياتك وما هو اكثر موقف فرحك في حياتك ؟؟؟ 

8-عمرك كذبت؟و شو كانت اكبر كذبه؟؟؟ 

9-لو لقيتي المصباح السحري و معاك 3 امنيات شو بتتمني؟؟؟

10-لو عرفتي انك رح تموتي بعد اسبوع(بعيد الشر)شو بتعملي ؟؟؟

11-كم معدلك بالتوجيهي ... ما رح اسئلك عن معدل البكالوريس  ؟؟ 


ما عجبوني كثير اسئلتي ... لكن اجبرتيني _

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _زهرة التوليب 
> 
> اعرف عنك الكثير ... على الرغم من انني لا اعرف اسمك حتى .. 
> 
> 
> زهرة التوليب ... 
> 
> اسئلة سئلتها لايات من قبل ... صاروا الك مع شوية اضافات 
> 
> ...


لأ حلوين اسئلتك :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

الاخوه الاعزاء...دوري في الكرسي سينتهي الليله..فاذا كان لدى احدكم اي سؤال فليتفضل

----------


## MR.X

*
بس ما عرفنى مين الي 
بعدك على  الكرسي .
*

----------

